# Sub recommendation



## pandaboy50 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am in the market for a new subwoofer. Ideally I would like to use as little trunk space as possible my trunk is tiny as it is (is350). On top of that I am a frequent golfer and for the most part have a lot of junk in my trunk . I do not really care for spl. Thank you.


----------



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

You will get more results if you post in the SQL section considering you are looking for a driver that performs in a small sealed enclosure. I'm thinking IDQ would be a good start for what you are looking for.


----------

